# Post War Prefabs, Cheltenham October 2010 Part Two



## Lady Grey (Nov 3, 2010)

I have submitted a few reports to this site in recent weeks, but this second part of my report about post war prefabs, is the first proper explore that I have done of the interior of a location. As I have said in the previous report, the prefabs are not remarkable in anyway other than their historical importance. This is not a grand country estate or a charming cottage in a rural setting, but it is a glimpse into the lives of the people that lived in the prefabs.

During my visit to the previous group of prefabs, I struck up a conversation with one of the remaining residents. Apart from being extremely amiable and co-operative, they imparted some information about another group of prefabs. Apparently there was only one remaining tenant, the prefabs were soon to be demolished. The prefabs themselves are easy to miss because they are at the end of a road containing rows of Victorian terraced houses. I found them on Google Street View and decided to pay them a visit. It must have been fate that led me to the location on the day I decided to go there. The prefabs were being prepared for demolition. I had to take the opportunity presented to me, to investigate further. I have to state that every precaution was taken, whilst I was accompanied on the explore!

It seems, that the last resident moved out not very long ago. The prefabs had been used for temporary accommodation in the last months of their existence. Ironic really, considering the original concept of the prefab! When I photographed the first set of prefabs in my first report, I was underwhelmed by their appearance, but I can say with honesty, whilst looking around the empty shells that had once been homes, that I developed an empathy with the people that once lived there.

As I write, demolition of the prefabs is imminent. Apparently they are “beyond economic repair” and uninhabitable! A housing development consisting of houses and bungalows will replace these once fine dwellings. I only hope that the new development will be sympathetic with the existing terraces. I only hope, that they will last as long as the prefabs they are replacing.

The following link is for an article about the concerns that the residents had about the new development.

http://www.thisisgloucestershire.co...eltenham/article-1128263-details/article.html





































Some photos of some of the interiors
















The occupant of this prefab must have left at short notice, because there were a lot of items that had just been left. The date on the "newspaper" is Tuesday 6th July 2010











Most of the copper pipes and fixtures and fittings had been removed by the tenants






Insert your own humorous quote here - at your own convenience of course!






The holes in the wall are from the search for asbestos content, this was one of the concerns of the residents of the street - please see the linked article for more information.






Some of the occupants possessions had been left in their back gardens.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks again for another thread about this important piece of history. I think it's very sad that these people have been forced to move out...nothing to do with the fact that their gardens and buildings' footprints can easily accommodate at least twice as many new-builds. Nooo...and I didn't say it, either! 
Cheers, Ms hegs. Nicely done.


----------



## Lady Grey (Nov 3, 2010)

You've hit the nail on the head there.


----------

